# Starting new blog: Lone Star Mason



## JJones (Jul 25, 2016)

Brothers, I made the decision recently to create my own Masonic blog as a way to better convey my thoughts and hopefully contribute to other brethren in some beneficial way.

My goal is to have a new post on a somewhat regular basis each week. I currently only have one post but I'd really like and appreciate (polite and constructive) feedback. I'm really new to blogging so I'd really like to hear what I can do to make my blog more visually appealing and easier to navigate. Thanks in advance to all the brethren willing to help out!

Lone Star Mason


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 25, 2016)

Very well spoken 1st post.  My only recomendation is proof reading.  There are a few misspellings and such.  But over all very good!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Jul 25, 2016)

What most blogs fail on is the inability to put regular content up. After a month or three it tends to die off. If you can keep it up that long and beyond I'd start marketing it. Get yourself on one of the many podcasts and it'll attract more viewers.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 25, 2016)

Good post. The danger is always to make them too long, that's something I suffer from. The danger with some blogs is that rather than identifying ideas they become diaries to generate content. Good posts then get lost in the noise.

At least you have a good backlink from here.

No objection if I use that material with a backlink to your blog ?


----------



## JJones (Jul 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Very well spoken 1st post. My only recomendation is proof reading. There are a few misspellings and such. But over all very good!



Thanks for the feedback! I meant to spell check and forgot, it should be fixed now. 



chrmc said:


> What most blogs fail on is the inability to put regular content up. After a month or three it tends to die off. If you can keep it up that long and beyond I'd start marketing it. Get yourself on one of the many podcasts and it'll attract more viewers.



Thanks brother. I agree that's where most blogs fail but I think setting a goal for one post a week will be pretty reasonable given my schedule. I think I have plenty to say also, which may be good or bad. 



Bloke said:


> Good post. The danger is always to make them too long, that's something I suffer from. The danger with some blogs is that rather than identifying ideas they become diaries to generate content. Good posts then get lost in the noise.
> 
> At least you have a good backlink from here.
> 
> No objection if I use that material with a backlink to your blog ?



Ya I'm wondering what a good word limit should be. I'm mainly interested in sharing and identifying ideas but I'm also considering during book reviews, I suppose I'll try one and see how well it is received. I have no objections at all, I'm pleased that you liked it. Thank you!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 26, 2016)

JJones said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I meant to spell check and forgot, it should be fixed now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm always asking how long is too long and the response is,as long as it holds the readers interest.

Good practices;
1 leave it for a day and reproof. The best way to do that is printing your draft.
2 Be a vigorous editor and always ask what you can cut or say more succinctly.
3 Get another person to proof read if you're not going to do 1.

I'm terrible at these things


----------



## Ressam (Jul 26, 2016)

Be inspired, Mr.Justin!


----------



## Roy_ (Jul 26, 2016)

Justin, go to "WP admin" (at the bottom of the menu) and then "appearance"->"widgets" and either remove the empty text widget, fill it or replace it by some other widget(s) such as 'recent posts', 'recent comments', perhaps the 'follow' widget or something. The empty text widget makes the blog look like it's not finished.

I don't know why the widgets didn't make it into the 'new' admin, but in the 'old admin' there are some other interesting settings as well.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 26, 2016)

@Roy haven't seen you around here in awhile....where you been?


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 28, 2016)

Use Twitter and Facebook to spread your articles.


----------



## JJones (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks again for the feedback everyone, these are all great ideas!


----------

